# My new X-Plus Robby the Robot, Sweet....



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I just got the first of two new Robby's from X-Plus and I'm so excited, like I need a new distraction....... I just had enough time to take a quick look and I
must say I think he looks great, this will be a fun project......:thumbsup:


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*where did you get it from and how much did it cost ?*


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

...and how tall is it? A 1/6 scale Robby should be over 12 inches tall.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

teslabe said:


> this will be a fun project......:thumbsup:


What needs to be done?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

RMC said:


> *where did you get it from and how much did it cost ?*


The one you see here I got from urban-collector.com and cost $132.99 + 14.60
for shipping and the second one that's due Thursday was a preorder from ScifiGenre.com and was $127.50 and shipping was free.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

jbond said:


> ...and how tall is it? A 1/6 scale Robby should be over 12 inches tall.


He is a little over 13 3/4" tall.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

sorry hit before I thought......


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> What needs to be done?


Nothing "needs" to be done to them, but what I plan on adding is sound and lights and other F/X mods......


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

These are awesome. Keep us posted on your conversion. I think they made a FX version but can't recall if it was them or another shop.

While not a model, I'd be interested in your thoughts on this piece, it looks fantastic!

Tib


----------



## thepixelpusher (Jan 31, 2009)

I thought if you pulled the left side head part out you could play the lights/sounds on all the 13" X-Plus Robby the Robots? Not just the one with the actor inside it.

I'd like to see how your mod of the X-Plus Robby goes. It should have more lights/sounds than the ones that come with it.


----------



## thepixelpusher (Jan 31, 2009)

teslabe said:


> These have no electronics with them, must have been a different version. It will be some time before I get to these guys, too many other projects in front, and another just showed up, my 3D printer, sweet......:thumbsup:


I just bought my X-Plus Robby without figure inside over at Amazon.com and the description says; "Robby also includes lights and sounds from the movie, just as you remember!"

http://www.amazon.com/X-Plus-Forbidden-Planet-Robby-Figure/dp/B007RVTXQ2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355022077&sr=8-1&keywords=x-plus+robby+robot

I'll be upset if they got the description wrong.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

thepixelpusher said:


> I just bought my X-Plus Robby without figure inside over at Amazon.com and the description says; "Robby also includes lights and sounds from the movie, just as you remember!"
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/X-Plus-Forbidden-Planet-Robby-Figure/dp/B007RVTXQ2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355022077&sr=8-1&keywords=x-plus+robby+robot
> 
> *I'll be upset if they got the description wrong.*


Surely not! (??):drunk:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

thepixelpusher said:


> I just bought my X-Plus Robby without figure inside over at Amazon.com and the description says; "Robby also includes lights and sounds from the movie, just as you remember!"
> I'll be upset if they got the description wrong.


I think you're going to be upset because that sure looks like what I got and they have no electronics in them at all......


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

thepixelpusher said:


> So on that circular part the texture on the ribbing was part of the file?


The outside of the part has a design that spirals down, the inside is very smooth, so yes it's part of the file. Also, there was a question about the PLA 
filament, can you paint it, yes, will it breakdown if exposed to water, not that I can see. I put some of the filament in a cup of water last weekend and it's still like new, this stuff is just like ABS as far as I can tell.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

thepixelpusher said:


> I just bought my X-Plus Robby without figure inside over at Amazon.com and the description says; "Robby also includes lights and sounds from the movie, just as you remember!"
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/X-Plus-Forbidden-Planet-Robby-Figure/dp/B007RVTXQ2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355022077&sr=8-1&keywords=x-plus+robby+robot
> 
> I'll be upset if they got the description wrong.


Sorry to say that this one will not have the lights and sound, as they sold out a couple of years ago. The one with lights and sound had a 12 inch figure with the likeness of the actor who played him in the movie.


----------



## thepixelpusher (Jan 31, 2009)

rowdylex said:


> Sorry to say that this one will not have the lights and sound, as they sold out a couple of years ago. The one with lights and sound had a 12 inch figure with the likeness of the actor who played him in the movie.


Anyone making a lights/sound kit for this one then?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Stan at Starling tech and I are doing a modification to the Robbie Sound and light kit to fit this model(13" X plus) as we speak!

It's merely a matter of adding longer wire, thicker fiber optics and a larger voice tube.
http://www.starling-tech.com/index1.php?id=electronics

I'll have the mods Stan needs by tonight.

Steve


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

*Product Description*

Our Forbidden Planet 12-Inch Figure - Robby the Robot features lights and sound effects from the movie. Don't pass up this one-of-a-kind collectible! A true must-have for any admirer of the unforgettable sci-fi movie Forbidden Planet, Robby the Robot stands 12-inches tall and is made of plastic. Robby also includes lights and sounds from the movie, just as you remember! His hood, ear, pants, pistons, antenna, head, and mouth are made of injection plastic and very detailed, with plenty of articulation. He's articulated at the head, and his wrists and arms can turn. *Robby's pants can also move up and down.* This astounding, memory-evoking figure comes in a 4-color window box with flap. It's a one-of-a-kind collectible that you don't want to pass up!"

I think I missed that scene in the movie!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> *Product Description*
> 
> Our Forbidden Planet 12-Inch Figure - Robby the Robot features lights and sound effects from the movie. Don't pass up this one-of-a-kind collectible! A true must-have for any admirer of the unforgettable sci-fi movie Forbidden Planet, Robby the Robot stands 12-inches tall and is made of plastic. Robby also includes lights and sounds from the movie, just as you remember! His hood, ear, pants, pistons, antenna, head, and mouth are made of injection plastic and very detailed, with plenty of articulation. He's articulated at the head, and his wrists and arms can turn. *Robby's pants can also move up and down.* This astounding, memory-evoking figure comes in a 4-color window box with flap. It's a one-of-a-kind collectible that you don't want to pass up!"
> 
> I think I missed that scene in the movie!


Perhaps a translation error? That's weird. Ha!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> Stan at Starling tech and I are doing a modification to the Robbie Sound and light kit to fit this model(13" X plus) as we speak!
> 
> It's merely a matter of adding longer wire, thicker fiber optics and a larger voice tube.
> http://www.starling-tech.com/index1.php?id=electronics
> ...


That's awesome! I have a small Hallmark ornament that has a button making it light up and say about 5 quickie quotes, but it's not the REAL voice. Just an imitation.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

This has the correct sounds. It's just a modification of the little Robbie Sound & Light.
The model was designed for basic lighting:








I'm going a step further to be able to use all the things The Starling Tech light kit can do.
Battery access will be easy. I'm doing the install to minimize changes to the outside of the kit.









I cut away the back of the voice box to have a prototypical horizontal voice light:









Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Lookin' great. Robots kick ass; says so on a tee shirt.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks. It's scary working on stuff that is already finished

I'll start my own thread..
Lots to show.

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> Thanks. It's scary working on stuff that is already finished
> 
> I'll start my own thread..
> Lots to show.
> ...


I think I have the same die-cast one. I'll be watching with great interest.


----------

